# Monsters: An Investigator's Guide to Magical Beings



## Balam Ka'ana (May 29, 2012)

Here's a book that has helped me in researching creatures for stories. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0738700509?ie=UTF8&tag=statsign-20&linkCode=xm2&creativeASIN=0738700509


----------



## SeverinR (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks interesting, several of the similar books below look interesting ttoo.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a fairy book I love.


----------

